# Are you testing me, Satan?



## silence882 (Jul 18, 2016)

Satan's orchid has been discovered in Columbia:
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-07/pp-ood071116.php


----------



## troy (Jul 18, 2016)

Thats cool!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok, thanks for sharing


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2016)

Interesting imagination there.


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 19, 2016)

cool!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 19, 2016)

6666666666!!! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 19, 2016)

that IS cool!


----------



## AdamD (Jul 19, 2016)

Terrible that its habitat is threatened... Thus the discovery


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 19, 2016)

Where's the church lady?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 19, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where's the church lady?



Indeed! :evil:Well, isn't that special:evil:


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 19, 2016)

Easy to see how it got it's species name.


----------



## troy (Jul 19, 2016)

It's photoshopped


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 20, 2016)

Wonder what the hybrid would look like if crossed with Anacamptis (Orhis) sancta


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks cool but you need _a lot_ of imagination to see a devil's face there.


----------



## trdyl (Jul 21, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2016)

Hamlet said:


> Looks cool but you need _a lot_ of imagination to see a devil's face there.



Well, since I've never seen a devil (or an angel for that matter)...

Very cool flower!


----------



## gego (Jul 22, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, since I've never seen a devil (or an angel for that matter)...
> 
> Very cool flower!



LIKE!!!!


----------

